# VSFTPD Log analyzer

## lokelo

I'm looking for a good log analyzer for vsftpd that will optimally display download statistics per user, log in attempts per user, and a listing of files attempted to be downloaded by each user.  Or any combination of a comparable system.

Any good ones out there that do this?

----------

## pmjdebruijn

If I remember correctly:

vsftpd.conf

```
xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_std_format=YES

```

then you can use http://awstats.sourceforge.net/ to analyze the log files!

Greets,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## lokelo

alright. i'll give that a try. thanks

----------

